

A&F tries to pay off Jersey Shore kids so they do Not wear their clothes - Yipster
http://www.abercrombie.com/anf/investors/investorrelations.html

======
farrel
Reminds me of how Burberry totally stopped using their signature tartan on the
exterior of their clothing so they would stop being associated with chavs.

